# Sidelight replacement on front door.



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture is going to really help out a bunch here.


----------



## jeffdoesrepairs (Jun 12, 2013)

*How to get replies?*

How do I get replies to my question? Should I repost?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I moved your thread to "Windows and Doors". You may want to re-size your picture though.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is not a mulled sidelite and is more likely a single panel entry door with a custom and field made glass panel.

You can pull the door and just put in a new window or convert that single pane section to a double pane by making your own IGU.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I had to replace that door I would order it with flat jambs, and install my own PVC brick molding.
Reason being there's gaps at the bottom of the brick molding that should not be there.


----------



## jeffdoesrepairs (Jun 12, 2013)

*Reply*

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I had to look up IGU - Insulated Glass Units, and you are right, it is a single pane and I assume it was custom built with the house.

So, how do I replace the window with an IGU? I don't know where to find insulated windows that are 5'x1'. You certainly can't buy windows with those dimensions at the Home Depot.

Also, with regards to the brick molding, you are right I think there is a problem there. The entire stoop sunk and I'm not sure it's doing good things to the house. I will worry about that when I get the stoop replaced along with the driveway.

Thanks for any further suggestions.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real glass company can order one custom made for you.
It's going to need to be tempered glass since it's near a door.
Is there a crawl space, slab, or basement under the house?
Reason I ask is even if that slab sunk the kick board should not have dropped with it unless there's an issue under the house.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Good advice above. Essentially you just have a door with a separate window next to it. They can be replaced independently of each other unlike most doors with sidelite(s). Replace just the glass of the window or the whole frame.


----------

